# Must have optional extras



## wimmy1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi all,

Potential new owner looking to purchase a MKIII 1.8 Sport S-Tronic. Still haggling with the dealer at the moment with the price and hopefully some extras.

I'm definitely looking at the Tech pack and possibly the mirror pack and Audi Smartphone interface.

Are these worth the extra and are they any other extras which you would consider a 'must-have' having had your motors for a while?

Cheers in advance


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

If you love music then the B&O sound system is a must! The hill hold assist has proven very useful at times, don't think I can go back without one.

I got the 1.8L Manual but would be interested in giving the s-tronic a go when I get a TTS in another life.


----------



## wimmy1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Many thanks.

The hill hold assist is showing as standard on the config I have.

Additionally, I am a music lover but also an audio engineer. I tend to use my car as a place to listen to mixes on bog standard speakers which 'most listeners' will also listen to music on so an upgrade for the speakers is probably a no for me (seems quite pricey too at £895)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Must have is nav pack - on most models if/when you get that, you get the upgraded 8 speaker system anyway which is 99.23% as good as the poor B&O.

You'd be better off not getting extras and spending the money on a sline or TTS or something higher in the range if possible.
Extended leather
Folding Mirrors
Parking


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

I would go for folding mirrors, hill hold standard from a certain build week this year, but not sure when, so confirm on actual car you are buying. Although map display looks good, the system is not so good. Happy hunting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Whats better? car play is basic and poor by comparison and the maps are incomplete.
Waze doesnt work, its pretty much the best system I've every used and I've used pretty much everything.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

+1 for the hold assist. Make sure it is the one with the button by the handbrake, it is confusing as you can see in many posts on this topic. Also folding mirrors, I use them to check I have locked the car.


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

Wanted folding mirrors and the 2nd hand car I went for didn't have them. Now, not so fussed. TT mirrors stick out a total of 7cm from the next widest point on the car because of where they are bolted on. In comparison to say a golf which stick out circa 15cm it is not a big deal. A quick bit of simple coding and normal mirrors point down for reversing.

Tech pack and sound and comfort a definite for me to get the nav to make the virtual cockpit make sense and climate control.

But.....for me a tt should be 4wd. No proper reason for that, it just does!


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Ben, did you say that normal electric non folding mirrors can be coded to dip down when reverse selected? (sorry for going slightly off topic).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes. Or rather the passenger one can- the same as the folding variants. I did it with obdeleven and it was a two min job.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Having bought a dealer stock TT 1.8 TFSI S Tronic black edition about a month ago, If I were to buy again, I would go for S-line, suspension 10mm lower which is free to configure, techpack, comfort and sound pack, ALA and climate control.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

falconmick said:


> Ben, did you say that normal electric non folding mirrors can be coded to dip down when reverse selected? (sorry for going slightly off topic).


Yes the passenger mirror can be made to dip down on reversing and goes back to original position when you have moved forward. I have done it and is straight forward.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

For me Auto lights/ wipers, parking sensors and heated seats were essential. But some of those might be standard now as they've increased the spec a little since 2015!

Nav, Climate and B&O are nice to haves if you can afford


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Ben-S said:


> Yes. Or rather the passenger one can- the same as the folding variants. I did it with obdeleven and it was a two min job.


Thanks, now need to find someone to do this for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

I just bought my own obdeleven device (and a super cheap andriod refurbished tablet) as I figured it was worth the cost. I've changed a few bits and bobs (like making the car make a blip noise on locking, turning on the proximity graphic when reversing, turning on traffic sign regognition etc). It was very simple. Also very useful to be able see fault codes and check what the garage tells you is accurate!


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Hill Hold Assist is now standard (annoyingly)

I went 2.0 S-line Quattro / tech pack ( essential on VC ) / delux aircon ( manual is a throwback 5yrs ) / folding mirrors ( not essential but nice when locking ) / Daytona Grey.

I have since fitted a reversing camera. 
When ordering I thought that would be a waist of time but with this being my first TT I totally missed the fact there's no rear wiper 

For some reason I find the TT harder to reverse than any car I've owned.


----------



## wimmy1 (Apr 26, 2018)

zooks said:


> Hill Hold Assist is now standard (annoyingly)
> 
> I went 2.0 S-line Quattro / tech pack ( essential on VC ) / delux aircon ( manual is a throwback 5yrs ) / folding mirrors ( not essential but nice when locking ) / Daytona Grey.
> 
> ...


I currently own an RCZ which also doesn't have a rear wiper (due to bubble shaped glass). Thats got a longer boot than the TT and is a proper pain when reversing


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

What i consider essential is tech pack, Hill hold assist and auto climate control.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

I went for the auto a/c, the folding mirrors (the dipping on the passenger side will help get off the drive), heated seats and storage pack - on top of the s-line with the lowered suspension. And \i've just been back and added the tech pack.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Ben-S said:


> I just bought my own obdeleven device (and a super cheap andriod refurbished tablet) as I figured it was worth the cost. I've changed a few bits and bobs (like making the car make a blip noise on locking, turning on the proximity graphic when reversing, turning on traffic sign regognition etc). It was very simple. Also very useful to be able see fault codes and check what the garage tells you is accurate!


Ben this sounds great, can you give me some pointers on how to get started?. Best place to buy etc? I literally know nothing about it other than hearing the name.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

I'd also appreciate some guidance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Snake TT said:


> Ben-S said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought my own obdeleven device (and a super cheap andriod refurbished tablet) as I figured it was worth the cost. I've changed a few bits and bobs (like making the car make a blip noise on locking, turning on the proximity graphic when reversing, turning on traffic sign regognition etc). It was very simple. Also very useful to be able see fault codes and check what the garage tells you is accurate!
> ...


Best price I found was direct from the manufacturer Voltas,

https://obdeleven.com/en/

£61 with the pro kit


----------



## wimmy1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Bit the bullet and signed on the dotted line!

Now the long agonising wait until it turns up.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

B&O is a must have, even if you don't really care about the quality difference (there's a huge one), but also for resale. I bought my TTS "used" with 2700 miles on it, and have bought all my other nice cars used. Didn't even look at listings without B&O, nor have I considered listings for other ones I've bought without premium sound. You can't just take new cars to a shop and have a new radio put in anymore!

I REALLY also enjoy the auto-dimming side mirrors (which come with folding mirrors which are unnecessary for me). Some of the "options" on the 2015 should have been standard, like cruise control (?!?), auto lights and climate...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Options dont really add to resale. they might make it easier on the private market but thats all.
Nav and leather are the ones that add value. Sometimes wheels.

Some will look for specific extras, thats always happens...


----------

